# AMPEL Steuerung Fehler



## hellrazz (26 Mai 2010)

Hi.
Ich habe eine Beispiel von Twincat Seite geholt.
AMPEL Steuerung. Ich habe genau so gemacht was dort steht. Aber am Ende bekomme ich solche Fehlermeldungen:

Unzulässiger Type in Parameter 1 von 'ADD':Kann 'BOOL' nicht in 'ANY_NUM' Konvertieren.

Es ist sehr komisch weil da steht, dass man es mit BOOL definieren muss aber hier bekommt man Fehler???????????


----------



## GLT (26 Mai 2010)

hellrazz schrieb:


> Ich habe genau so gemacht was dort steht.


Mit Sicherheit nicht



hellrazz schrieb:


> Unzulässiger Type in Parameter 1 von 'ADD':Kann 'BOOL' nicht in 'ANY_NUM' Konvertieren.


Eine Addition kann kein BOOL sein

Wer das Ampelbeispiel fehlerfrei abtippt bekommt keine Fehler.


----------



## Jan (27 Mai 2010)

@ GLT

Ich habe es schon gehabt, dass ein Beispiel im Buch fehlerhaft war. Sowas kann mal vorkommen, aber dann kann man sich schon mal gleich in der Fehlersuche üben.


----------



## GLT (27 Mai 2010)

@Jan
Wenn es sich nicht gerade um das x-mal abgetippte Einstiegsbeispiel handeln würde...

Aber Dein Einwand hinsichtlich Druckfehler i.A. ist durchaus angebracht.


----------

